# Post pics of all your pleco's here



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Since I'm a great fan of exotic (and even common) pleco's, I thought it would be a nice idea to start a thread to show off your pleco's...








I'll start off:

6" Sailfin Pleco:









3,5" Common Pleco:









2" Clown Pleco:









0,5" Common Bristlenose Pleco:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my royal with cheese-pulp fiction


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

sailfin 4''


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Aah, c'mon, you bunch of party-poopers: no one else wanna show off his suckerfish pride and glory :smile:


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Damn I Wish I had a camera I have a HUGE pleco he is about 12-13" I have had him since I got my very first fish tank. He was just an inch then. He has made it through 5 different tanks. Awesome fish, even my Piranaha's won't fox with him.... Thats Nessie!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Damn I Wish I had a camera I have a HUGE pleco he is about 12-13" I have had him since I got my very first fish tank. He was just an inch then. He has made it through 5 different tanks. Awesome fish, even my Piranaha's won't fox with him.... Thats Nessie!


 Shoot, I really would like to see a picture of that monster!
How old is it, btw?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I can get a pic........

I just got one 11" but he's recovering from a Rhombeus-inflicted wound to the latter sections of his tail.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

my pleco suckin on the glass. sorry for the glare










pics of my B-nose tonight (mabye)


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

He is about 1 year old but I feed him like a sombitch! PLus whenever the piranha's let food goo down he eats it or sucks on it whatever he does.... I am going to hook up a digital camera, and a web site so I'll be able to post pics soon. I really like him, he has adapted perfectly.. I also have pleco, that has lepord spots, he is only about 5" but what kind is that? He isn't sailfin or a regular one. An not a Royal either. What is he?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

garybusey said:


> I also have pleco, that has lepord spots, he is only about 5" but what kind is that? He isn't sailfin or a regular one. An not a Royal either. What is he?


 Post some pics, if you can manage to do so, and maybe we can id that lil' sucker...
In the meantime, check out the Cat-elog at *www.planetcatfish.com*: maybe you can id him there!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Male 3.5" bristle nose pleco



















green chunk above the mouth is a scratch on the inside of the glass where algae is growing


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

i think theres something wrong with my pleco. I put him in my tank 2 days ago, and he hasnt really moved since. I stuck my net in the tank to get him to move, but he stayed in the same spot. Is there something wrong with him? i got his ugly ass to clean the tank, not clean on spot on the glass!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Glowin_Navi said:


> i think theres something wrong with my pleco. I put him in my tank 2 days ago, and he hasnt really moved since. I stuck my net in the tank to get him to move, but he stayed in the same spot. Is there something wrong with him? i got his ugly ass to clean the tank, not clean on spot on the glass!


 in my experience many plecos are fragile when first introduced to an aquarium, the only thing I can suggest is to do a water change and keep the water as good as possible for it

















Oh and this is an amazing bristlenosed catfish







- the only puzzling thing is the pic URL is from fishgeeks


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I posted the same pic on fishgeeks too, then I copied the URL from that website. Same with my ACF photos

*edit* If you want me too, I can take a pic of the same exact spot in the tank without the plec there or something like that


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

no I figured as much, but I didn't realise you were at fishGeeks that is all


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

G. gibbiceps, 13.5", 'Tony BigFin'



















L. pardalis, 13", 'Pizza'



















L. pardalis albino version--"chocolate pleco", 6", 'Casper'










I have a couple more plecos, a bristlenose and clown pleco, I'll put up pics of them later.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

those are some beautiful fish and aquarium setups...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

bought a new tiger plecoMy Webpage


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

11'' sailfin


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Here's my latest addition, a gold nugget pleco









He's still very shy (hence the not-so-good pics), but I only bought him two days ago: will post better pics as soon as he's properly acclimatized.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And one more, just because he's so damn cute:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

they are so cute when they are small nice pics judazzz is he in with your p's


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> they are so cute when they are small nice pics judazzz is he in with your p's


 Yes he is: I have so much luck (or whatever you'll call it) keeping other fish with my reds, that I decided to stretch it a little.
After 3 three and a half day, he's still very much alive, but still hiding under the same piece of bogwood. He moeves around there from time to time, but he's not cruising the tank yet. I just toss some algae pellets in his area, so he can eat, if he feels like that...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice jud, I like the gold. I was also thinking on ordering one with my new p's.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

NIKE said:


> they are so cute when they are small nice pics judazzz is he in with your p's


 Yeah, I got a 1" clown pleco a couple weeks ago, it is sooo adorable


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

well i had a 7" common but he did like one or my piranhas when i was rearanging he jumped out the back didn't even notice till i found him he was pleco jerky then


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Yeah, I got a 1" clown pleco a couple weeks ago, it is sooo adorable


 Yeah, you just gotta love 'em, especially when they move: mine doesn't swim like my other pleco's: it just 'hops' around in his tank: looks funny as hell!


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Oh yeah I love that little hopping thing they do, too


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting an L200 "Green Phantom" pleco but they are like $45 at the LFS. I don't know what the L and numbers mean, but I know there are many like that

Also, how big do clown plecos get?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What do you mean with big? As far as I know, clowns are a rather small species...
I bought mine at 2" for 7 bucks. My Gold Nugget was 23 bucks (a lot of money, i KNow, but imo. money well spent!), and the others were dirt cheap (just a few bucks)

btw: L stands for their family name: *Loricariidae* - I guess they introduced the number-system, because their's a lot of confusion about the proper classification (juveniles are often mislabelled because they can look quite different from adult fish, new species are still discovered on a regular basis etc. etc.: in short, a nightmare for ichtyologists...)
Not 100% sure, though...


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

mine


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Sweet, the infamous Ethiopian Pleco


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I just meant how long do they get at adulthood. I'm looking for a cool pleco that stays between the 5-9" range


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

my common is in with my other pics under this link

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=2409

it is about 11 - 12'' tl from furthest point to point probably about 9-10'' if measured correctly
dixon


----------

